# Am i gonna get shit for being a diaperfur/TBDL?



## ..... (Feb 1, 2012)

im very new to this forum, joined last night in fact. And ive been going through the forum posts and im not sure if I should stay on the forum or get hate mail until i leave or something i mean WHY ALL THE HATE. What did people like me do to you and why do you hold such grudges. I know im practicly asking for trouble by posting this thread but i am still unsure as to what i should do. Im just so frustrated. Look just read this examples of the unessasary hate
DO NOT WANT 
STFU You are not adorable you are a fat man who wants to be a kid.
My view on them: *FAIL
*there was even a post i read that said that we were mentaly scared or fucked up at some point in our lives to turn us like this. This may be true to some people but if it is what is the point of giving them shit about it dont you think they have had enough?
i just dont understand. its not something you can "cure" or "fix" its not like were broken. do you have any idea this stuff has on my sanity or others well being? No,you dont. Do you have any idea how hard it is living with yourself when you cant function without taking part in this type of fetish at least once a day, not to mention all the stress you get from people like the haters on this forum
"Dont judge what you dont understand" 
Wake up to yourselfs.



sorry about this depressing thread. but i had to say this.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 1, 2012)

>>Get shit
>>Diaperfur

At the very least you deserve something for that poor choice of worlds. 


Legitimate reply: I couldn't judge you if I didn't know, and I wouldn't know if didn't tell me. Think about it.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 1, 2012)

Fetishism is kind of irrelevant, it has more with how you act. A lot of people don't like to be informed about these kinks, and they especially don't want someone being too up front or angry about it.

Some people react too strongly to the whole fetishism thing but I can understand. It's all a matter of etiquette and basic social skills. Diapers aren't really something you talk about at the water cooler at work.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 1, 2012)

I haven't seen much hate of such things here. Now eating people, that caused a big fuss earlier, but generally, the rule seems to be, don't talk about it here, noone cares what you do off this site.


----------



## BRN (Feb 1, 2012)

Some honest advice: 

Absolutely nobody on the internet really cares. Most mature people recognise that other people's privacy is their's to use as they will, and they can do what the hell they like so long as it doesn't harm others.

So, if you're a babyfur, even an extreme one, truly? Nobody minds. 

That's because you're a person - if the fandom was a busy street you'd just be one more stranger.

The trouble is, however, that some fetishists feel the need to proclaim their fetishes, publicly talk about them, bring them out into the open, or otherwise cause drama that, in the end, leads to the person destroying their own privacy.

In that sense, you step on other peoples toes and make them recognise you. I don't care if a person on the street wears diapers and I don't really know if they do, and, to be frank, I wouldn't even care. But if that person stops me in the street to talk about their diapers, then I get frustrated. Not because diapers, but because you're in my space.


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 1, 2012)

..... said:


> Do you have any idea how hard it is living with yourself when you cant function without taking part in this type of fetish at least once a day



No, because that is no longer a fetish. That is an emotional crutch at that point.
Seek help.


Note: I do not thing that diaperfurs/babyfurs/any fetish needs psychological help, they're just fine and harmless.* You*, however- *You* specifically need help.


----------



## ..... (Feb 1, 2012)

Thingymabob said:


> No, because that is no longer a fetish. That is an emotional crutch at that point.
> Seek help.
> 
> 
> Note: I do not thing that diaperfurs/babyfurs/any fetish needs psychological help, they're just fine and harmless.* You*, however- *You* specifically need help.



i know i need help. my family and friends are trying to get me to but its irelavent. and i know its not a fetish, but to people who dont know it isent, they still see it as a fetish and is easyer to simplify. and i know that babyfurs dont, but i know that a part of diaperfurs have infantalism. also why i simplified


----------



## Elim Garak (Feb 1, 2012)

I really don't need to know about diaper shitting fetishes.


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 1, 2012)

..... said:


> i know i need help. my family and friends are trying to get me to but its irelavent. and i know its not a fetish, but to people who dont know it isent, they still see it as a fetish and is easyer to simplify. and i know that babyfurs dont, but i know that a part of diaperfurs have infantalism. also why i simplified



I have no idea what the hell you just said.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 1, 2012)

And yet you purposefully come to visit a place full of people you apparently already know hate it...

_*SENSE*_:
This makes none.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Feb 1, 2012)

What you like and what you think only matters to yourself in the end. As long as you can keep it in the right context I don't see why you would have a problem. 

On a similar note, 

I LIEK VORE!!1!!1! 


But really, who cares? It doesn't matter. But if you think you need help, then by all means see a psychiatrist.


----------



## Sar (Feb 1, 2012)

If you don't mention it, no one will give a shit.
Then again, you keep going on about it people will get annoyed.


----------



## Cain (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't mention it, and don't go around publicly (in an online sense) supporting baby fur/diaper fetish practising, or even just generally talking about it.

Personally, I put that shit (no not a pun) with the NEVER EVER TOUCH, along with vore and scat, among other things.

And yes, you do seriously need help if you're 'partaking', whatever the hell that means, in the fetish daily.


----------



## Tuss (Feb 1, 2012)

Why on earth did you need to make this topic?
;:l

Just don't tell people then no one can complain... Duh. If you go round screaming
"I LIKE TO SHIT IN A DIAPER I AM SO KAWAII DESU SOMEONE CHANGE ME" People are going to get annoyed.

Keeps your fetishes to yourself. (Unless you're an artist that draws that sort of stuff, then keep it to the people that watch you and don't make a big deal out of it.)

And for the doing it every day, yeah, dude, get help. But we don't need to know.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 1, 2012)

Christ, it's depressing how many times this thread gets made in various places.



..... said:


> WHY ALL THE HATE



Because it's gross and weird? (Here's your cue to whine about tolerance or some shit). It's a problem because people _make_ it a problem. You could've just said, "Hi I'm bob I'm a furry yay", but no, on your very first post you had to announce your fetish/desire/fix. If this was some babyfur diaper whatethefuckever forum, then fine, but it's not. 




..... said:


> i just dont understand. its not something you can "cure" or "fix" its not like were broken. do you have any idea this stuff has on my sanity or others well being? No,you dont. Do you have any idea how hard it is living with yourself when you cant function without taking part in this type of fetish at least once a day



This isn't helping. _AT ALL._ Trying to make us feel pity for you doesn't make up for a god damn thing.



..... said:


> not to mention all the stress you get from people like the haters on this forum



And yet here you are, proclaiming to everyone the _exact issue you get hated for._

"HI GUYS I LIKE TO STICK GERBILS UP MY BUTT", "Dude, that's fucking gross and wrong, "WTF STOP JUDGING ME, WHAT'S IT TO YOU". Ugh.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 1, 2012)

Even if I find what you like disgusting to me I wont judge you for it because 1). I dont know you and 2). I dont really care if you are one or not.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2012)

It doesn't matter if you are into infantilism or not, it depends on how you act around others who are not into that kind of stuff.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes I judge babyfurs. The reason I judge babyfurs is because there is no reason I should know someone is a babyfur. I don't go to babyfur forums, or groups, or to their art pages. I'm hanging out in general areas where it is not appropriate to go on about your fetish or obsession. 
If I got to know someone and found out they're a babyfur I would not judge them for it, if it comes up appropriately then no big deal, but this thread it not it. 

1. you start on the offensive. We don't know you, we don't know anything about you, but your first reaction is to come in as if we have been personally persecuting you because we're not interested in some minor aspect. 

2. You are well aware of where you are, well aware you will get comments, and well aware it all won't be sunshine and rainbows and you stayed anyway. You want people to be "mean" to you, or you would have left

3. Not only are you still around despite noting this is not a place for you, you're whining about it! No, we are not going to pity you. 

4. You make a piss poor case for yourself by describing it as an emotional crutch. "Why don't people fully accept my psychological impairment" yes, that is an impairment. If you can not control yourself and it is an emotional crutch then you need help. 
Diaperfurs I usually care less about, but I'm not going to just fully accept some whiner that puts themselves in negative situations then blames everyone else for not accepting their problem in the kindest light.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 1, 2012)

This forum does have a DL or two on it, but you'd never know who we are because, hey, this ain't a DL forum so we don't even hint at DL talk.  It's a forum catering to furries and people with an affinity for furries, and like most of society in general, most furries find diaper talk somewhere between generally inappropriate and totally disgusting.

Yes, you're strange, and you're going to take flak for it, even from furries who themselves take flak for being "those tail- and ear-wearing, funny-animal loving weirdos."  Being strange isn't by itself wrong, but you're going to take flak for it anyway; that's just how the world rolls.

But you're also wrong for thinking you need to bring the DL topic up where it's not generally wanted or even on topic.  It's like talking about the subtle differences, likes and dislikes, between brands of toilet paper: Most people don't want to think about it, and they certainly don't want to hear about it at random.  If you're like this in the real world as well, then that's at least as wrong, and you need help if it's a regular occurrence.

Unless the site has a place where it's expressly on topic, you need to keep DL online like a responsible person keeps diapers when in public: completely out of sight.


----------



## Takun (Feb 1, 2012)

Probably, seeing as you mentioned it within two posts of being here.


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 1, 2012)

we give shit to anyone who feels the need to tell everyone their fetish

not just ABDLs

go here if you want to talk about the ABDL fetish

also, can a mod lock this before we get into another god damn argument about this?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2012)

You guys know this is probably a troll right? Based on the name and the fact that they've only posted in this thread.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 1, 2012)

You're not gonna get shit for being a diaperfur.  You're gonna get shit for making your fetish such an integral part of your identity that you need to _tell us _ that you're a diaperfur.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2012)

Mentova said:


> You guys know this is probably a troll right? Based on the name and the fact that they've only posted in this thread.



Probably, but then again that type of behavior doesn't surprise me seeing that I've encountered it multiple times outside of the 'nets.


----------



## Cyril (Feb 1, 2012)

If you hadn't drawn attention to yourself with this thread, I bet nobody would've given a damn at all.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 1, 2012)

And now the OP will leave because we're not accepting them or whatthefuckever. Self-fulfilling prophecy woohoo.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> And now the OP will leave because we're not accepting them or whatthefuckever. Self-fulfilling prophecy woohoo.


Enjoy it while it lasts, we do not get drama like this everyday...unless FA bans another form of porn due to whatever outside source. :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Enjoy it while it lasts, we do not get drama like this everyday...unless FA bans another form of porn due to whatever outside source. :V


I can't wait for that day. :3


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I can't wait for that day. :3



-Ban feral porn
-BAWWWWWWWWWWW! >:V


----------



## Aetius (Feb 1, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> -Ban feral porn
> -BAWWWWWWWWWWW! >:V



>> Result. 
[video=youtube;IqITGz-b11s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqITGz-b11s[/video]


----------



## BRN (Feb 1, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> -BAWWWWWWWWWWW! >:V


And then FA dies, as every porn commissioner moves to IB and SF so all the artists starve. :<


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> -Ban feral porn
> -BAWWWWWWWWWWW! >:V


Ban that and anthros with non-human genitals because of beastiality being illegal.

It would be the greatest day...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 1, 2012)

SIX said:


> And then FA dies, as every porn commissioner moves to IB and SF so all the *feral porn* artists starve. :<


ftfy.
And suddenly the class in FA rises high.
Quite


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 1, 2012)

You're gonna get shit now that everybody knows you're a diaperfur lmfao talk about an introduction


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2012)

SIX said:


> And then FA dies, as every porn commissioner moves to IB and SF so all the artists starve. :<



Pffttt..That's what a lot of the Cub porn artists said and then they stayed. :V


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 1, 2012)

Way to go, OP.
Troll thread or not, I'm still a bit disappointed that the original post didn't contain any deep, justifying philosophical arguments for said fetish. Woud have been more entertaining to read.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 1, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Pffttt..That's what a lot of the Cub porn artists said and then they stayed. :V



They only stayed so they can post their censored cub porn on FA with a link saying "POSTING MY CUB PORN ON INKBUNNY!!"


----------



## chewycuticle (Feb 1, 2012)

diapers are weird....THAT'S WHERE BABIES PUT THEIR POOP


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 1, 2012)

I understand completely, OP.

I can't help but con people out of their money. I brag about it using the same justifications you gave, and I still get disgusted looks!

Why can't people just accept us (and give me their money)!? ;_;

:V


----------



## OssumPawesome (Feb 1, 2012)

People will hate you more for your annoying personality than your odd fetish, OP.


----------



## Lunar (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't like OP.  Make him go away.  ;A;


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2012)

Clayton said:


> They only stayed so they can post their censored cub porn on FA with a link saying "POSTING MY CUB PORN ON INKBUNNY!!"



I've noticed. Only a few left, but that's because that they were banned for breaking a rule or two.  :V
And those that said "I AM LEAVING THIS COMMUNIST SITE" came back and said "IB is full of pedos. I am back, but here's my site for all of your cublicious arts." :V



Lunar said:


> I don't like OP.  Make him go away.  ;A;



I can't, my beef flavored friend. :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh god I remember reading some creeps journal on FA where the guy said to have used diapers in school, and peed in them and felt good about it. Then all those comments were like: "That's fucking badass man. You make us proud" or something similar. 
I don't want to live on this planet anymore.


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 1, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I can't, my beef flavored friend. :V


Can't you just Shout him apart? 
I was under the impression that all Mods had this ability to dispatch of unwanted posters and threads. :V


----------



## Smelge (Feb 1, 2012)

People who wear nappies when they are fully grown deserve to be beaten to death. Do it in your own home, fine. Do it in public and die.

In fact, a normal adult wouldn't fit into kids nappies, so you could pass a law where all adult nappies are infused with chemicals that castrate the wearer, so they can never breed.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2012)

VoidBat said:


> Can't you just Shout him apart?
> I was under the impression that all Mods had this ability to dispatch of unwanted posters and threads. :V


We have to be responsible. he has done nothing wrong, except announce that he is into infantilism.


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 1, 2012)

Damnit, after reading this thread i'm getting ads for pull-ups and diapers on other sites.



Fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff... >.<


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 1, 2012)

VoidBat said:


> Can't you just Shout him apart?
> I was under the impression that all Mods had this ability to dispatch of unwanted posters and threads. :V



I don't have that power.  When I accidentally let a noodle catch fire while cooking recently, it took me three tries to cuss the fire out before it stayed put out.



Greyscale said:


> Damnit, after reading this thread i'm getting ads for pull-ups and diapers on other sites.
> 
> 
> 
> Fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff... >.<



Clear your cookies.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Feb 1, 2012)

Greyscale said:


> ads



HAH


----------



## zachhart12 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thingymabob said:


> I have no idea what the hell you just said.



I've noticed that, over the years, a lot of babyfurs never learned to type...and usually have other mental issues besides liking diapers.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 1, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> I've noticed that a lot of babyfurs cannot type over the years >>



Babyfurs have a lot of doodies and typing isn't one of them.

Oops, I meant "duties".


----------



## zachhart12 (Feb 1, 2012)

BLANK POST HAPPY NAOW!?!?!?


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 1, 2012)

It's not our problem if you have a fetish. Most people are into something that is considered odd, whether in a sexual way or otherwise, and that's fine.

But we do NOT want to hear about your diaper shitting escapades. That's gross, and makes people uncomfortable. Keep your weird crud to yourself, wear your diapers in your bedroom, out of sight, and for fuck's sake don't announce it like it is some sort of magical thing. We're not a hug box, and if you're going to be gross do it in private, because it makes other people uncomfortable.


----------



## zachhart12 (Feb 1, 2012)

Heimdal said:


> Babyfurs have a lot of doodies and typing isn't one of them.
> 
> Oops, I meant "duties".



I fixed my fail sentence above...didn't even realize how bad it was LOL


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 1, 2012)

i remember one time a guy saying that diapers where shit teir fetish
it made me lol quite hard


----------



## zachhart12 (Feb 1, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> i remember one time a guy saying that diapers where shit teir fetish
> it made me lol quite hard



shit...teir? wtf are you trying to type?


----------



## Sar (Feb 1, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> LMAO





zachhart12 said:


> I fixed my fail sentence above...didn't even realize how bad it was LOL


Did that really require 2 posts?


----------



## zachhart12 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> Did that really require 2 posts?



Since I apparently can't delete one of them, yes, it did require 2


----------



## BetrayerOfNihil (Feb 1, 2012)

Huh... a topic in The Den that is actually deserving of a one-Star rating. You should feel bad, Double-Dot Elipsis.


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 1, 2012)

I feel kind of bad for OP. :<


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 1, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> I feel kind of bad for OP. :<



He brought this on himself. whatisthis i doneven know what lanugage im spenikng


----------



## Vega (Feb 1, 2012)

You should just seek professional help, that's why those type of people are here.



TreacleFox said:


> I feel kind of bad for OP. :<



You're a better person than I.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 1, 2012)

People don't have an issue with the ''fetish'', they have an issue with those who state it and bring it up needlessly in just about every post when it's not relevant. 

What do you mean by hate? Do you mean actual hate, maybe you mean 'disagreement', or mockery? I think you mean mockery. Yep, mockery is somewhat common here, sarcastic replies are just as common. :v As for the hate...some of the hate may be genuine but why give a shit? You're unlikely to come across genuine hate, and even less likely to come across someone who will send you 'hate mail'.

However you do realize that you'll only receive ''hate'', mockery and sarcasm for it if you go and announce your fetish in the worst way possible (aka. make a thread), which...you've gone and done.

A tip for the future; You should only mention it when it's appropriate (wait until some other derp inevitably starts a thread about it), try not to be weird when you discuss it (role-play, bawwing about how ''people think I'm weird and shit''). 

Lastly, I'm pretty sure that there is an active forum dedicated to Babyfurs somewhere out there, can't recall its name though.

(Another note. These kind of posts don't count as ''hate''. Just for the record, there's no hate coming from me)


----------



## Cyril (Feb 1, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> Since I apparently can't delete one of them, yes, it did require 2



Hellooooo edit button!
*goes back to lurking*


----------



## zachhart12 (Feb 1, 2012)

Cyril said:


> Hellooooo edit button!
> *goes back to lurking*



*looks ONCE MORE for the delete option*  If you can find it, please, do tell...I could make the post ONE LETTER, but then it'd look really stupid...now wouldn't it?


----------



## BRN (Feb 1, 2012)

OP should be more like Treacle. 

Everybody loves Treacle. :3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 1, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> *looks ONCE MORE for the delete option*  If you can find it, please, do tell...I could make the post ONE LETTER, but then it'd look really stupid...now wouldn't it?


THERE IS NO DELETE BUTTON, THERE'S ONLY AN "EDIT POST" BUTTON. USE IT.


----------



## zachhart12 (Feb 1, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> THERE IS NO DELETE BUTTON, THERE'S ONLY AN "EDIT POST" BUTTON. USE IT.


  Fine rawrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## triage (Feb 1, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> Fine rawrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



can you edit out the "rawrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr" pls and thank you


----------



## zachhart12 (Feb 1, 2012)

triage said:


> can you edit out the "rawrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr" pls and thank you



Seriously?  Somebody seriously wants me to edit out a playful "raaaaaaaaaaawwwwrrr" from something I said? GROW UP!


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 1, 2012)

What's sad is that this topic drift is more constructive than the original topic.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 1, 2012)

ArielMT said:


> What's sad is that this topic drift is more constructive than the original topic.


And yet it's not locked?


----------



## Brazen (Feb 1, 2012)

I can't tell what exact emotional response the OP elicits from me, so here's an image that expresses all of them, sorta.







Get out.


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 1, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> I feel kind of bad for OP. :<


Some people just don't know when to keep things like that where they belong. I for one don't go around telling people my fetishes, but if you look hard enough you can figure it out. Its all about being tactful. 



SIX said:


> OP should be more like Treacle.
> 
> Everybody loves Treacle. :3


Only because his avatar is adorable. :v


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmmm... what's going on in this weird topic? ....


----------



## Cyril (Feb 1, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> *looks ONCE MORE for the delete option*  If you can find it, please, do tell...I could make the post ONE LETTER, but then it'd look really stupid...now wouldn't it?


I told you exactly what to look for, and you pretty much completely ignored me, so now I'm going to tell you something else:

GTFO.

EDIT: Best 2500th post ever amirite


----------



## zachhart12 (Feb 1, 2012)

Cyril said:


> I told you exactly what to look for, and you pretty much completely ignored me, so now I'm going to tell you something else:
> 
> GTFO.
> 
> EDIT: Best 2500th post ever amirite



I didn't ignore you...I just didn't state that I HAD ALREADY FOUND THE EDIT BUTTON BEFORE I POSTED THAT...I just wanted to DELETE it..not EDIT it to be BLANK or whatever...derp


----------



## Sar (Feb 1, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> I didn't ignore you...I just didn't state that I HAD ALREADY FOUND THE EDIT BUTTON BEFORE I POSTED THAT...I just wanted to DELETE it..not EDIT it to be BLANK or whatever...derp


*plays "the more you know" jingle*


----------



## najee010 (Feb 1, 2012)

-Sigh- Why are they all like this, I dont judge and even give people the benefit of doubt... I known 2 ppl into this stuff and they were both mental. Not the funny entertaining mental, but the super sensitive and emotional on anything you say them mental. This guy isnt breaking their stereotypical image at all lol.


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 1, 2012)

SIX said:


> OP should be more like Treacle.
> 
> Everybody loves Treacle. :3



This pleases me. :3c



Greyscale said:


> Some people just don't know when to keep things like that where they belong. I for one don't go around telling people my fetishes, but if you look hard enough you can figure it out. Its all about being tactful.
> 
> 
> Only because his avatar is adorable. :v



I shall google stalk you when I get home now. :V


----------



## Riyeko (Feb 1, 2012)

Interesting... 
http://www.body-philosophy.net/files/blofeld.jpg


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 1, 2012)

Well I guess I was late to the party.

If only I could meet a diaperfur with a good sense of grammar and writing skill.


----------



## veeno (Feb 1, 2012)

NEStalgia Fox said:


> Hmmm... what's going on in this weird topic? ....



Im about to fucking die of laughter.


----------



## Ames (Feb 1, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Enjoy it while it lasts, we do not get drama like this everyday...unless FA bans another form of porn due to whatever outside source. :V



Can't we just ban porn in general?

Like, seriously


----------



## Takun (Feb 1, 2012)

Commiecomrade said:


> Well I guess I was late to the party.
> 
> If only I could meet a diaperfur with a good sense of grammar and writing skill.



Exactly.  It'd be crazy.


----------



## BetrayerOfNihil (Feb 1, 2012)

Takun said:


> Exactly. It'd be crazy.



I bet they get off to typing as if they're illiterate children.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 2, 2012)

Commiecomrade said:


> If only I could meet a diaperfur with a good sense of grammar and writing skill.



You wouldn't know because those kinds tend also to be smart enough not to go around parading diapers everywhere.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 2, 2012)

ArielMT said:


> You wouldn't know because those kinds tend also to be smart enough not to go around parading diapers everywhere.


Once they get comfortable enough, they alllwasy come out
I recently blocked/deleted a now-ex-friend who came ot as a diaperfur

B)

I won't be friends with someone who thinsk it's fun to pretend they're a baby. I just won't.
This person and I had been friends for a couple years and with a snap of my fingers, I've ended it all
Heh
_on to the next one_


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 2, 2012)

Clayton said:


> Once they get comfortable enough, they alllwasy come out
> I recently blocked/deleted a now-ex-friend who came ot as a diaperfur
> 
> B)
> ...



Hey Clayton.
How many times have we played minecraft together, again? :V


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Feb 2, 2012)

Clayton said:


> Once they get comfortable enough, they alllwasy come out
> I recently blocked/deleted a now-ex-friend who came ot as a diaperfur
> 
> B)
> ...



Dude, as weird as it is, it's no reason to end a real friendship. 

That's just shallow.


----------



## Cain (Feb 2, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> Dude, as weird as it is, it's no reason to end a real friendship.
> 
> That's just shallow.


It's all a matter of opinion. If one of your close friends told you he was a practicing pedophile, would you still be friends with him?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 2, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> It's all a matter of opinion. If one of your close friends told you he was a practicing pedophile, would you still be friends with him?


That's not even close to being the same thing because one of those basically makes you a rapist and one doesn't.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 2, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Hey Clayton.
> How many times have we played minecraft together, again? :V


You aint my bud though, and we've played along with 20 other people on the FA Forums server



Serpion5 said:


> Dude, as weird as it is, it's no reason to end a real friendship.
> 
> That's just shallow.


Would you or would you not de-friend someone who jacks off to shitting on people, babies being raped, snakes eating live animals, etc?
[those are all things I would de-friend someone for.]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 2, 2012)

Some people because of their interests alone are people that some would rather stay away from.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 2, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Some people because of their interests alone are people that some would rather stay away from.


For example me and diapers


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 2, 2012)

ITT shallow people

Also, OP hasn't posted in a while so it's safe to assume that we've got nothing to worry about anymore.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 2, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> ITT shallow people
> 
> Also, OP hasn't posted in a while so it's safe to assume that we've got nothing to worry about anymore.



What's shallow here?

If I don't like someone cos of their interests, it really depends on the interest before it is considered shallow.

Disliking someone who fucks babies or something is not shallow, cos that shit is just wrong.
Someone who gets off to electrocuting people and feeling a bit wierded out and cautious isn't that shallow. I don't fancy getting zapped tyvm, and I can't help but question the way the electricity enthusiast's mind works. I don't have to hate him until he starts zapping me.
Disliking someone because they have a fetish for knee-high boots is shallow, cos... well, said fetish isn't completely odd or potentially harmful at all.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 2, 2012)

Kellie Gator
Crusader for people with gross fetishes


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 2, 2012)

Gibby said:


> What's shallow here?
> 
> If I don't like someone cos of their interests, it really depends on the interest before it is considered shallow.
> 
> ...


That's pretty correct but I've yet to see someone who's openly expressed a desire to fuck babies here yet.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 2, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> That's pretty correct but I've yet to see someone who's openly expressed a desire to fuck babies here yet.



not HERE, but I can think of two people on FA who have said it ooolol


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 2, 2012)

Clayton said:


> not HERE, but I can think of two people on FA who have said it ooolol


That's at least understandable then, pedophilia and rape are both serious crimes and talking to someone who wants to screw a kid would be pretty nasty.

Reminds me of this one dude (I won't say his name but you might know who he is) who un-ironically said at some point that he wanted child porn to be legalized. Thinking about that still makes me giggle.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 2, 2012)

There's a difference to me. Some babyfurs just want to get back to an innocent age. Nothing sexual and what not, and whatever. I don't care about that. 
The ones that want to shit in a diaper and walk around like that, I can't be friends with them. People can have weird interests, but that's somewhere where there's a real hygiene issue and you're putting people at risk for illness and such.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 2, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> That's at least understandable then, pedophilia and rape are both serious crimes and talking to someone who wants to screw a kid would be pretty nasty.
> 
> Reminds me of this one dude (I won't say his name but you might know who he is) who un-ironically said at some point that he wanted child porn to be legalized. Thinking about that still makes me giggle.



but he also liked cub porn
would you be friends with him if you didnt ever hear of him saying that? HAHAH



Fay V said:


> There's a difference to me. Some babyfurs just want to get back to an innocent age. Nothing sexual and what not, and whatever. I don't care about that.
> The ones that want to shit in a diaper and walk around like that, I can't be friends with them. People can have weird interests, but that's somewhere where there's a real hygiene issue and you're putting people at risk for illness and such.



i got zero problems with people who hvae children/baby characers. thats fine, that's cool
the second they call themselves a "babyfur", "cubfur" or "diaperfur" or talk like a fucking child is the second the line is crossed.

I got no problems being friends w. someone who has a character thats like 5 y.o


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 2, 2012)

Clayton said:


> but he also liked cub porn
> would you be friends with him if you didnt ever hear of him saying that? HAHAH


No, 'cause he was a twat.

EDIT:
Hearing someone say they enjoy shitting themselves might be a bit much for me. But it's just something I'm squeamish about in general, I don't even like when people say they need to take a huge shit in the bathroom.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 2, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> No, 'cause he was a twat.
> 
> EDIT:
> Hearing someone say they enjoy shitting themselves might be a bit much for me. But it's just something I'm squeamish about in general, I don't even like when people say they need to take a huge shit in the bathroom.


wold you be friends w/ someone who got off to shitting on peoples faces

and omg, youd cry in a corner if you ever laid eyes on my twitter then


----------



## Tango (Feb 2, 2012)

Fay V said:


> There's a difference to me. Some babyfurs just want to get back to an innocent age. Nothing sexual and what not, and whatever. I don't care about that.
> The ones that want to shit in a diaper and walk around like that, I can't be friends with them. People can have weird interests, but that's somewhere where there's a real hygiene issue and you're putting people at risk for illness and such.



And yet you have no problem with my human face collection. :v


----------



## Benufon (Feb 2, 2012)

The benefit of this thread is I got some insight about fetishist. I tried to understand one but I just can't.


----------



## triage (Feb 2, 2012)

whether a fetish is "gross" or not is entirely subjective. there are probably some objective concerns one may find from specific fetishes (gore/vore/cub/etc) with valid reason, but most of the time in a purely aesthetic sense it's subjective. 

i don't like diaperfurs or inflation (no offense kellie :\/) but people do. just like i may have a fetish for socks/stockings/etc* some people wouldn't

so yes OP you will get subjective shit from people who find it in their eyes to be disgusting, but that's there outlook. only one can really judge, and that would be the deity/lack of deity of your choice- though you had better hope god/shiva/budha/satan/whatever is a diaperfur

â€‹*i have much worse fetishes but yeah


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 2, 2012)

So I actually know quite a few littlefurs/cubs/babyfurs in person (This is what I get for living in the pacific northwest, I swear its something in the water :v ). The difference between those I'm willing to hang out with and those who are a little crazy is how they treat it. If its a fetish, they keep it to themselves and their own home. They don't go around telling everyone what they are into, or wear onezies and diapers in public (or giant childlike overalls *shudder*). A lot of 'em don't even do that in private.
The issue is when someone decides to make their fetish a lifestyle and use it as an identifying feature. For example I may be a furry, and have a lot of murry purry furry friends, but I don't go around wearing ears and a tail in public. I keep my furry life, and my day to day life separate. Hell, at my last job most co-workers assumed I was straight and had a girlfriend. There are just some things about my private life that people don't need to know.

/rant


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 2, 2012)

Commiecomrade said:


> Well I guess I was late to the party.
> 
> If only I could meet a diaperfur with a good sense of grammar and writing skill.



I am one of those you seek, and I don't flaunt it out or am super outbursty like the OP is. Those types in the AB/DL community embarrass and annoy me, especially those with "families" who also have brother, sister, lil/big/ sister/brother, mom, dad etc in their profiles...what the hell?

OP: You could have worded this better with potentially less negative responses towards you.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm still wondering whether this was a troll thread or not.  OP hasn't signed back in since his last reply.


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 3, 2012)

I did some stalking on the OP with his xbox gamer tag thing. He has made threads like this before on ADISC. When people disagreed with him he basically rage quit.


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 3, 2012)

ADISC?


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Feb 3, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> It's all a matter of opinion. If one of your close friends told you he was a practicing pedophile, would you still be friends with him?



That is not a valid comparison. And I would disapprove for sure. Doesn't mean I'd never visit him. In jail of course. 



Clayton said:


> Would you or would you not de-friend someone who jacks off to shitting on people, babies being raped, snakes eating live animals, etc?
> [those are all things I would de-friend someone for.]



No. To each their own, so long as it stays their own. If it becomes an issue I deal with it however I deem appropriate. 



Clayton said:


> wold you be friends w/ someone who got off to shitting on peoples faces



As long as it wasn't my face, or anyone else's who was against it, I have no problem with how they get off on each other. 


Again, you just sound shallow to me. And a lot of others are as well now.


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 3, 2012)

Greyscale said:


> ADISC?



Its a ABDL/diaper fetish forum with a diaperfur/babyfur sub forum.


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 3, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Its a ABDL/diaper fetish forum with a diaperfur/babyfur sub forum.



Oh. :|

Note to self: Curiosity is bad for the kittens mental health.


----------



## Cyril (Feb 3, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Its a ABDL/diaper fetish forum with a diaperfur/babyfur sub forum.


why does this exist why does this exist  why does this exist why does this exist why does this exist why does this exist

though it's pretty funny that OP got rejected even from a... *shudder* den of depravity like that


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> That is not a valid comparison. And I would disapprove for sure. Doesn't mean I'd never visit him. In jail of course.
> 
> No. To each their own, so long as it stays their own. If it becomes an issue I deal with it however I deem appropriate.
> 
> ...


Your image changes with who you are associated with.

Example. You hang out with a bunch of gangster-looking dudes, people are gonna start thinking you're the same way.
You hang out with a bunch of diaperfurs, people are gonna start thinking you're one of em.

Me, personally, I don't wanna be associated with diaperfurs


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Feb 3, 2012)

Clayton said:


> Your image changes with who you are associated with.
> 
> Example. You hang out with a bunch of gangster-looking dudes, people are gonna start thinking you're the same way.
> You hang out with a bunch of diaperfurs, people are gonna start thinking you're one of em.
> ...



Wow, looking out for yourself, way to stick up for friends. :v


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 3, 2012)

Cyril said:


> why does this exist why does this exist  why does this exist why does this exist why does this exist why does this exist
> 
> though it's pretty funny that OP got rejected even from a... *shudder* den of depravity like that


'cause if it didn't exist there would just be more weirdos posting that stuff here, which I'm sure you would all approve of.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> Wow, looking out for yourself, way to stick up for friends. :v



hahahahahaha you wouldbnt be saying that if you had a shitfur for a friend


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Feb 3, 2012)

Clayton said:


> hahahahahaha you wouldbnt be saying that if you had a shitfur for a friend



EDIT: On second thoughts that's none of your business, but a friend having a weird fetish does not bother me, partly because if worse came to worse I would ask for the same courtesy of tolerance.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> EDIT: On second thoughts that's none of your business, but a friend having a weird fetish does not bother me, partly because if worse came to worse I would ask for the same courtesy of tolerance.



okay so lemme get this straight
you say something that is a repl to my psot but edit it with "none of your business" before I can read it.. even though we're having a conversation and your reply is my business

to each his own I guess but I dont want to be associated with babyfurs, diaperfurs, cubfurs, etc


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Feb 3, 2012)

Clayton said:


> okay so lemme get this straight
> you say something that is a repl to my psot but edit it with "none of your business" before I can read it.. even though we're having a conversation and your reply is my business
> 
> to each his own I guess but I dont want to be associated with babyfurs, diaperfurs, cubfurs, etc



I replied hastily and said something I shouldn't have. It was not a personal attack, it was something a few friends had confided in me with and shouldn't have been repeated. That is all. 

And yes, to each their own. I guess that's all there can be to it.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 3, 2012)

Greyscale said:


> Note to self: Curiosity is bad for the kittens mental health.



This is true for a surprisingly large percentage of the Internet.  There are some pretty way out there red light districts, so to speak.



Cyril said:


> why does this exist why does this exist  why does this exist why does this exist why does this exist why does this exist



Because Internet.



Cyril said:


> though it's pretty funny that OP got rejected even from a... *shudder* den of depravity like that



Not quite as funny as getting rejected on Tapestries or InkBunny.


----------



## BRN (Feb 3, 2012)

ArielMT said:


> This is true for a surprisingly large percentage of the Internet.  There are some pretty way out there red light districts, so to speak.


I can attest to the truth of this statement.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 3, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> Wow, looking out for yourself, way to stick up for friends. :v



Being a friend is not a ticket to absolute and unquestioning love. That is something that exists rarely, if at all. 

The fact of the matter is that when you accept someone that practices something and continue to hang out with them, you are also showing you approve of what they do. 

In many cases people will be tolerant enough to let behavior pass, but there are plenty of times where the option is either the person changes or you cut ties. 
I don't personally approve of people being wasted 24/7. I don't mind pot that much, the habit doesn't hurt me personally, but I have dumped friends because they refused to sober up, just a little, and I find the behavior insufferable and can not support it at all.

There's sticking up for your friends, and there's being a doormat with zero integrity. sadly there are so many furries that are the latter and think 
"he's a pedophile, but maybe if I accept him it will get better" (someone actually said that by the way. thinking turning them into the police was betrayl)


----------



## Cyril (Feb 3, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> 'cause if it didn't exist there would just be more weirdos posting that stuff here, which I'm sure you would all approve of.


Hmm, fair enough.
I'll just avoid that corner of the internet forever then.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, it could be worse....

the OP could have been asking for a babyfur daddy like in one of the previous Den Threads....


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 3, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Well, it could be worse....
> 
> the OP could have been asking for a babyfur daddy like in one of the previous Den Threads....


omg, that sounds awesome. Someone please find it for me.


----------



## Cyril (Feb 3, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Well, it could be worse....
> 
> the OP could have been asking for a babyfur daddy like in one of the previous Den Threads....


I think I vaguely remember this... but yeah please link because I'm sure it was and is still hilarious :V


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 3, 2012)

"Babyfur Daddy looking for some tips"

This one?


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 3, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> "Babyfur Daddy looking for some tips"
> 
> This one?



That was a Rossy "home-schooling a furry" class of troll.  Were y'all having too much fun with it to report it?  Edit: Yup, way too much fun.


----------



## Vega (Feb 3, 2012)

So I looked at the OP's profile and realized something, apparently he's 15.  Does this make EVERYTHING worse?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 3, 2012)

ffs why are you guys still posting in this thread when the op stopped caring ages ago


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 3, 2012)

ArielMT said:


> That was a Rossy "home-schooling a furry" class of troll.  Were y'all having too much fun with it to report it?  Edit: Yup, way too much fun.



It's the only way to have fun in this section :3


----------



## Vega (Feb 3, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> ffs why are you guys still posting in this thread when the op stopped caring ages ago


Yeah, I think I'm going to stop posting in this thread, it's starting to get pathetic...  maybe get a MOD to lock it?


----------



## Takun (Feb 3, 2012)

Don't worry guys I pm'd a mod.


----------

